# PS4 Update 2.50



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Available for download today with some cool new features.
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2015...te-2-50-available-tomorrow-features-detailed/


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

still no DLNA and USB media support .. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Sony AH lost their way and have dropped the towel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> still no DLNA and USB media support .. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


 Right?!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

…And I want cover art when I slap in a movie!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm waiting for HDCP 2.2 so I can game full screen with friends, and we both see our full screen. :T


----------



## dialatech (Mar 2, 2013)

All we get is System performance updates. We have not had a Major Update for a while now. Its hope Sony produce something soon.


----------

